
NM woman comes forward with illegal probing claims  - jamesbritt
http://www.kob.com/article/stories/S3212603.shtml#.Un5D-0OP_qj
======
jamesbritt
Another incident like one previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6680266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6680266)

